# GMI's Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Challenge



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

That's no challenge, that's just a typical drive for the Cruze diesel.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Typical drive to no where in particular !


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Loved the embedded "Kramer" Seinfeld references!


----------



## nsap (Jul 13, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> That's no challenge, that's just a typical drive for the Cruze diesel.





brian v said:


> Typical drive to no where in particular !


820 miles in a car with a max range of 716 miles (without refueling), is not a typical trip for most people.

The verdict is in: GMI Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Challenge: The Verdict

Beating EPA is certainly not an issue with this car...

Nick
GMI Admin


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Very impressive, might trade my LT for a diesel eventually if they don't mess up the redesign


----------



## Devilz (May 16, 2012)

I don't see this happening, I got cruze diesel and best I have got so far is 414 miles in one tank


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Devilz said:


> I don't see this happening, I got cruze diesel and best I have got so far is 414 miles in one tank


Wow I can get better than that on my Eco. But I think our diesel is designed different than yours
If I was giving one id try this I bet I could do it.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

rmass09 said:


> Very impressive, might trade my LT for a diesel eventually if they don't mess up the redesign


I'm waiting till a 6MT goes in it.

Sent from my Droid


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Now I'm impressed. He beat my 715 miles on one ECO MT tank by over 100 miles.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Devilz said:


> I don't see this happening, I got cruze diesel and best I have got so far is 414 miles in one tank


The US/Canada Cruze ECO-D is designed with a different engine and transmission than the Cruze diesels elsewhere in the world. GM has taken the lessons learned from the Volt/Ampera program and backed them into the Cruze ECO and ECO-D, with incredible results.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*53.6* mpg at average *56.3* mph...with A/C on!


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> *53.6* mpg at average *56.3* mph...with A/C on!


Though this is very impressive if I drive my 1LT automatic cruze 100% hwy at the exact same speeds as this test I've gotten 43-44mpg on more than one occasion. My car being $6,000 less would take awhile to make up the additional cost of the diesel even at a 10MPG improvement. Have had over a 600mile tank with my car, still had a few gallons left in the tank too. 

I would be more interested in seeing a real world hwy test at 75-80mph, I think this is really where the difference will be far greater. My car at 75-80mph is only getting 28-34mpg, I suspect the diesel would be closer to 40mpg still.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Devilz said:


> I don't see this happening, I got cruze diesel and best I have got so far is 414 miles in one tank


Don't know what engine you have but my 2012 turbo D has an indicated highway range of 900km (560m) after traveling 740km with 4 passengers luggage and climate control on, and it is an auto.

I never run below a quarter tank before filling.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

spacedout said:


> Though this is very impressive if I drive my 1LT automatic cruze 100% hwy at the exact same speeds as this test I've gotten 43-44mpg on more than one occasion. My car being $6,000 less would take awhile to make up the additional cost of the diesel even at a 10MPG improvement. Have had over a 600mile tank with my car, still had a few gallons left in the tank too.
> 
> I would be more interested in seeing a real world hwy test at 75-80mph, I think this is really where the difference will be far greater. My car at 75-80mph is only getting 28-34mpg, I suspect the diesel would be closer to 40mpg still.


FWIW, the guys at *MPG-O-Matic *got *50.5 *mpg at *68 mph *during their test drive:

http://www.mpgomatic.com/2013/07/03/2014-chevrolet-cruze-diesel-review/


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Is the guy ever going to produce his "final report" or am I missing something?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Though this is very impressive if I drive my 1LT automatic cruze 100% hwy at the exact same speeds as this test I've gotten 43-44mpg on more than one occasion. My car being $6,000 less would take awhile to make up the additional cost of the diesel even at a 10MPG improvement. Have had over a 600mile tank with my car, still had a few gallons left in the tank too.
> 
> I would be more interested in seeing a real world hwy test at 75-80mph, I think this is really where the difference will be far greater. My car at 75-80mph is only getting 28-34mpg, I suspect the diesel would be closer to 40mpg still.


What will they be worth when four years old and 100k miles on the clock. Purchase price isn't the only consideration.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Is the guy ever going to produce his "final report" or am I missing something?


Right here:

GMI Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Challenge: The Verdict


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Tomko said:


> Right here:
> 
> GMI Chevrolet Cruze Diesel Challenge: The Verdict


Thanks!


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

spacedout said:


> I would be more interested in seeing a real world hwy test at 75-80mph, I think this is really where the difference will be far greater. My car at 75-80mph is only getting 28-34mpg, I suspect the diesel would be closer to 40mpg still.


OK, here is a real world test. I set out from Salt Lake heading to Milwaukee. I drove 75 mph in UT, 75 mph in WY, 75 mph in NE, 70 mph in IA and 65 mph in IL and Wisconsin. Keep in mind that the steepest grades in the lower 48 are in WY, UT, and CO. A/c was on all the time as the West was hot and the Midwest was hot and humid. 2 bodies going out and the same 2 bodies coming back but with about 350 lbs of "goodies" purchased in WI. Due to the positions of fronts, I had a headwind going out and a headwind coming back. Just ask any semi-driver what winds can do to fuel efficiency.

The composite mileage on the 2975 highway mile trip was 50.1 mpg as measured by fuel receipt, odometer/ trip meter, and calculator. As for climbing the steep Rocky Mountain passes, the 2014 Cruze CTD was a veritable torque-monster.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That's real world and impressive ! Love the term Torque Monster .


----------



## jwarcop (Aug 18, 2013)

I've been enjoying the Cruze Diesel. I picked one up a few weeks ago. I can personally attest to getting 48 avg. on a decent highway trip. I'm getting avg. 42MPG on my commutes around Atlanta. Stop and go traffic can get a little annoying with the 1/2 shift points so I just let off the gas and coast. The trans. does seem to be 'smoothing' out after a couple thousand miles.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Sweet deal !


----------



## jwarcop (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm approaching 7500 miles and still reporting the same average fuel economy of 40mpg. Regularly getting 550+ miles on a single fill-up. Just have to remember not to get caught in the middle of Atlanta needing diesel fuel!

If I hit some long stretches it's still at 45-47 mpg highway around 60-65mph.


----------

